
The New Browser War: Mobile Firefox vs. Opera Mini - getp
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mobile_firefox_opera_mini_new_browser_war.php
======
boucher
Wow, this article is just living in its own little world. How can you write an
article about the mobile web, and reference MobileSafari one time, in passing,
and webkit zero times.

The iPhone alone accounts for ~0.1% of browsers, to opera mini's ~ 0.02%.
Plus, webkit is on 30+ million Nokia devices. Even more relevant, maybe, is
that webkit is actually the same on mobile devices and desktops, unlike Opera
mini.

